# cutting plaster wall



## timthetoolman (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes plaster with a drywall backing is quite common. Usually 2 ft by 8 foot pieces of drywall were used for this installation method. It is fairy easy to cut through with a sawsall and although some slight chipping of plaster may occur, it will be minimal as opposed to cutting other installation methods of plaster such as steel mesh-AHHH Terrible to cut and wood lath.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

timthetoolman said:


> Yes plaster with a drywall backing is quite common. Usually 2 ft by 8 foot pieces of drywall were used for this installation method. It is fairy easy to cut through with a sawsall and although some slight chipping of plaster may occur, it will be minimal as opposed to cutting other installation methods of plaster such as steel mesh-AHHH Terrible to cut and wood lath.


 
To expand on timthetoolman's response. Use either Lennox or Milwaukie blades, 18 tooth bi-metallic. Wood blades will tear the plaster out.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I actually have a hand saw, much like a drywall saw, for doing just this, enlarging electrical boxes. It has a "grit" type blade instead of teeth, made for cutting plaster with metal mesh backing actually, should work on your plaster/drywall combo. I got mine at Lowe's, I think it is their Kobalt brand, it has a blue handle anyway. I'm sure others have these also. Thanks, David


----------



## oscarMadison (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. Now to figure out which receptacle. As far as phones, the hallway has a little built in section for a phone. May have see if I can pickup an old style phone to put in there.


----------

